# 1 cc Syringe?



## Miizki (Jan 31, 2011)

Will a 1 cc syringe work for tiny babies (if not older babies as well)? Or is it too small? I just have these on hand and I figure they would work maybe?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats Way To Small For A Cockatiel Maybe For Day Old Babies But Wont Work For Bigger!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006NE688...iveASIN=B0006NE688&adid=1MBF2GKNE6MPM0PSW24B&
These Are The Type I Use Cause You Can Stick It Down Into There Crop So They Don't Aspirate It In!! I Was Taught By A 25yr experiance Breeder to feed with these kind they are the best


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

And I Would Highly Recommend Using The Zupreem Handfeeding Fomula Rather Than Kaytee Handfeeding Formula!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

1ml is 1cc. and i belive older tiels (havn't hand raised in a while to find out) can eat up to 10cc a feeding so you'd have to fill that thing up 10 times or so. Best of getting 5ml - 10ml.

It does work on very young chicks tho. I was hand feeding 4 day old budgie chicks who ate about .5 of a cc every 45 mins.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

yes birdieness is right i fed my tiels 10 cc 4-5 times a day at 2 weeks old, If you haven't handfed before i would sudgest having a professinal breeder to show you how to feed them thats how i learned otherwise so much can happen like aspirating fomula in and getting phemonia


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a great link I used when first starting to handfeed. 

http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I make up feeds for a cockies that has most of the top beak missing. I found the syringes with a rubber bit a nightmare as they wore out very quickly with being cleaned, rubber bit kept breaking off. I found this type and use 2ml size but they come in different sizes.

http://www.medisave.co.uk/terumo-2ml-part-syringe-x100-p-99569.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Below are some illustrations of syringes (click for a larger view) with info on each.

For the 1cc syringes are OK for chicks 1-3 days old. As they get older (under 10 days) a 5cc syringe is fine, and older a 10cc syringe.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Shown below is the WORST choice in a syringe...


----------

